# Help!! Puppy breathing VERY fast.



## trumpetjock

My puppy has started to breathe really really fast when he's going to sleep tonight. Every time he falls asleep his breathing elevates to like 4 breaths a second, or 240 a minute! It's like he's panting really heavy after running. Is this normal? Otherwise he seems fine, but it just scares me.

I just started crate training tonight, could it be because he's afraid of the crate? He's even doing it while sleeping in my lap right now while I type this.

Please help!


----------



## Dakota Spirit

If your dog is breathing like that while he is awake, you need to get him to a vet. Worries regarding breathing should always be attended too RIGHT away.


----------



## trumpetjock

Just called the vet, he says it's probably just stress.

Not only did I start him on crate training today, but I also just got back to my actual residence from my hometown (I got him while home for christmas festivities). Maybe the long drive, a new house, and crate training was a bit much for him. 

I'm really hoping this vet wasn't just trying to get me off the phone at this late hour, I don't have a regular one up here yet, so I just called every one on the listings til I got one who answered.

I'll update if anything changes with him 

*UPDATE:*ok, crisis averted. I took him outside, he tinkled, ate about 5 full mouthfuls of fresh snow, and we had a little romp. After coming inside he went right to his crate and right to sleep (breathing at a perfectly normal 30 breaths per minute) before I even closed the door. What a flakey pup!

I guess I just get too worried


----------



## ChrissyBz

trumpetjock said:


> *UPDATE:*ok, crisis averted. I took him outside, he tinkled, ate about 5 full mouthfuls of fresh snow, and we had a little romp. After coming inside he went right to his crate and right to sleep (breathing at a perfectly normal 30 breaths per minute) before I even closed the door. What a flakey pup!
> 
> I guess I just get too worried


That's good to hear.


----------



## Inga

Better safe then sorry. I prefer to err on the side of caution as well. Glad to hear he is doing better.


----------



## trumpetjock

Same kind of thing just happened now. He started breathing super fast, so I woke him, took him out for the same spiel as last time, and when we got back in he was totally fine. With how much snow he wanted to eat though, I put out a bowl of water and just resigned myself to staying up with him. He drank a TON of water... wonder if he was overheating or something. 

I'm pretty sure I'm going to take him to the vet asap though, isn't dehydration a symptom of parvo?


----------



## Shalva

trumpetjock said:


> Same kind of thing just happened now. He started breathing super fast, so I woke him, took him out for the same spiel as last time, and when we got back in he was totally fine. With how much snow he wanted to eat though, I put out a bowl of water and just resigned myself to staying up with him. He drank a TON of water... wonder if he was overheating or something.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm going to take him to the vet asap though, isn't dehydration a symptom of parvo?


ok this may be a silly thought but could he possibly be running in his sleep or dreaming an active dream....I have seen my dogs do the same thing and never gave it much thought..... i am wondering if he is just dreaming considering it only happens when he is sleeping and seems to stop as soon as you wake him up..... 

just a thought..... 
but gosh puppies do give you grey hair don't they.
s


----------



## trumpetjock

I think that might be what it has to be. He's been super all day today, tons of energy, not moping about like he's sick or anything. He was much more calm when he was napping today, so maybe it is when he gets into deep sleep and starts dreaming. He's had a bit of the runs today too, so I'm not completely convinced he's feeling 100% yet. Thanks for all the thoughts on it everyone.


----------



## DaySleepers

This post is over 14 years old, so I'm closing it to further replies. Feel free to start a new thread of your own, or join in any of our current discussions.


----------

